# [Heisec] ZeuS-Trojaner befällt Android



## Newsfeed (13 Juli 2011)

Kriminelle haben nach Symbian, Windows Mobile und BlackBerry nun auch die letzte populäre mobile, offene Plattform eingenommen, um das mTAN-Verfahren auszuhebeln.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Weiterlesen...


----------



## Heiko (13 Juli 2011)

Spätestens jetzt wird es Zeit, dass man für die mobilen Plattformen auch entsprechende Virenscanner zur Verfügung stellt...


----------



## Bento (13 Juli 2011)

Auf meinem Android Handy ist ein Schutzprogramm als App installiert. Antivir ist der Name. Sowas ist also schon zu haben.
Jeder Download oder Update wird vor der Installation gescannt.


----------



## Devilfrank (14 Juli 2011)

Die großen AV-Hersteller haben zumindest Beta-Versionen für die mobilen Systeme schon am Start.
Von F-Secure, Symantec und Kasperski hab ich das schon gelesen.


----------



## Heiko (14 Juli 2011)

Devilfrank schrieb:


> Die großen AV-Hersteller haben zumindest Beta-Versionen für die mobilen Systeme schon am Start.
> Von F-Secure, Symantec und Kasperski hab ich das schon gelesen.


Wobei es da immer die Diskussionen gibt, ob das nicht "Panikmache" wäre...


----------



## Bento (14 Juli 2011)

Andererseits beruhigt es aber auch, wenn man trotz vorsichtigem Umgang und kritischer Betrachtung des Downloads noch eine weitere Instanz zur Begutachtung hat und den Scanner Nr1. namens _Brain 1.0_ noch durch eine weitere Instanz überprüfen lässt.


----------



## Devilfrank (15 Juli 2011)

Heiko schrieb:


> Wobei es da immer die Diskussionen gibt, ob das nicht "Panikmache" wäre...


Jap, genauso wie bei Apple und Linux - diese Herrschaften übersehen jedesmal, dass aktiver Inhalt auch für anderes als für bunte Bildchen genutzt werden kann. Ich sage nur eins: Dort wo Java-Applikationen laufen (können) ist alles möglich! Und das geht schon auf relativ alten Handys.

Wie Bento schon schrieb: Brain 1.0 ist unverzichtbar.


----------

